

What Two Tech Startups Learned at a Business Accelerator - anilchawla
http://www.entrepreneur.com/blog/224793

======
dmshaner
I love how the entrepreneurial community is growing in the Triangle. These
companies are two great examples. Congrats guys!

------
pounddefine
Best advice I can give: There is no substitute for revenue.

